# 12-9-14 outage



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

*12-9-13 outage*

Yep i did it... must've been my fault for Faving a beautifull hyena moment i did site crashed. she was to beautifull for the server to handle!


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 9, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/795080-2013-12-09-Database-maintenance


----------



## Mazz (Dec 9, 2013)

Yea I saw you ninja'ed me. I was editing my post to say the same thing lol. 
--

Good luck staff, hope this fixes those slow-downs and broken noteboxes.


----------



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

Raptros said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/795080-2013-12-09-Database-maintenance



Aye i now this was an attempt at jokes.


----------



## Teal (Dec 9, 2013)

Lain said:


> Aye i now this was an attempt at jokes.


It isn't funny. It's spammy.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder if there is an ETA on how long we'll have to suffer withdrawal symptoms from the biggest furry addiction.


----------



## zizii (Dec 9, 2013)

you know it's 2013 right
either that or i slept for too long again.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 9, 2013)

Zippers said:


> you know it's 2013 right
> either that or i slept for too long again.



Lol oh shit, I just noticed they got the date wrong.


----------



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> It isn't funny. It's spammy.



And i'll just go make some Musubi out of it


----------



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

Zippers said:


> you know it's 2013 right
> either that or i slept for too long again.



ya i got the date wrong but its alright im not fully awake this morning, Something is planned for the 14 of this month where i am at
and i was thinking that at the same time i was typing


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 9, 2013)

so is there an ETA on this? how long does it normally take to perform maintenance on the database?


----------



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> so is there an ETA on this? how long does it normally take to perform maintenance on the database?



the Database is Huge, so it may take abit of time, they'll give us an ETA soon


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 9, 2013)

Zippers said:


> you know it's 2013 right
> either that or i slept for too long again.



Nah, they're just announcing downtime in advance.


----------



## Vex (Dec 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Nah, they're just announcing downtime in advance.



LOL this made my day. 

Now THIS was funny.


----------



## Draco18s (Dec 9, 2013)

> Forcing the purge as fast as the RAID10 array of 15k drives allow for.


Am I reading that right?  15 thousand hard drives?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 9, 2013)

Lain said:


> the Database is Huge, so it may take abit of time, they'll give us an ETA soon



well, f*ck :/


----------



## dinosnake (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi admins! 

Far be it from me to speak regarding this, but I note from your status pages that this is the second time in one week that you've had a purge issue on the database.  Have you visited

http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2010/06/10/purge-thread-spira-of-death/


----------



## dracovixen (Dec 9, 2013)

Draco18s said:


> Am I reading that right?  15 thousand hard drives?



Newp...15k RPM drives...Most consumer drives are 5200-7500 RPM or so.


----------



## Lain (Dec 9, 2013)

dracovixen said:


> Newp...15k RPM drives...Most consumer drives are 5200-7500 RPM or so.



i guess so


----------



## thoron (Dec 9, 2013)

So when will submissions be re enabled?

Also it would seem that the nuke function has been disabled as well.

Also, why is the main site phasing in and out of Read-Only Mode? Can an administrator of the main site at least post something to keep us up to speed on what the hecks going on?


----------



## Erethzium (Dec 9, 2013)

Aaand the site is slower than ever. Pageloads taking 30+ seconds and such. Lovely.


----------



## thoron (Dec 9, 2013)

Erethzium said:


> Aaand the site is slower than ever. Pageloads taking 30+ seconds and such. Lovely.



After what I'm guessing is 5 hours of not being able to upload anything I think the system is being flooded by submissions or attempted submissions.


----------



## Rukia509 (Dec 9, 2013)

thoron said:


> After what I'm guessing is 5 hours of not being able to upload anything I think the system is being flooded by submissions or attempted submissions.




Because people are in such a hurry to upload instead of waiting :l 

Why they made it slow again.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 10, 2013)

And FA is down! 
Crash and burn! Dam I lost a whole page of posting.


----------



## Teal (Dec 10, 2013)

Read only mode how dare you mock me.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 10, 2013)

> FurAffinity is forced to switch into readonly mode due to the heavy database traffic taking place over the past couple of weeks building up a large backlog of unprocessed data.
> This amount of data is negatively affecting performance and has to be given time to be processed. No ETA on the removal of readonly mode at this moment.



...are you f*cking kidding me?

At the very least calculate an ETA for us.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 10, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> ...are you f*cking kidding me?
> 
> At the very least calculate an ETA for us.



With _this_ coder? Expect lots of f--kups for at least a week.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 10, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> ...are you f*cking kidding me?
> 
> At the very least calculate an ETA for us.



They didn't know the had a backlog since load surveillance and proper maintenance is not really a thing FA Administration is good at.

So asking for an ETA is like asking for a fix that will make the site working properly for more than a few weeks, which is unlikely.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 10, 2013)

GamerFox said:


> With _this_ coder? Expect lots of f--kups for at least a week.



should we start betting on times (and possibly dates?) for the site to come out of read only mode?


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 10, 2013)

2 months.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 10, 2013)

GamerFox said:


> With _this_ coder? Expect lots of f--kups for at least a week.



What coder? :V


----------



## Draco18s (Dec 11, 2013)

dracovixen said:


> Newp...15k RPM drives...Most consumer drives are 5200-7500 RPM or so.



Ah ha.  That makes sense.


----------



## damien tokala (Dec 11, 2013)

so some DUMBASS shut my thread, just to get this one some more attention. the message is the same, read below. 

So we've been told there's some back log, and that it will be removed.  ok... we've been told there was no ETA... sounds a little suspicious,  any maintenance personnel worth there salt would be able to give you an  ETA. one day passed and again, it seems increasingly suspicious. Why not  swap out the backlogged disk for an empty one? 

No i am not claiming to know more than our supposedly existent mod team,  but unless something physically exploded, it shouldn't be taking THIS  long. now why am i so on edge about this? simple... business deals,  holiday gifts, and commissions. times like these, i would wager that  Alkora could run this thing in his sleep.

next time you decide to close my shit, ask me first.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2013)

damien tokala said:


> next time you decide to close my shit, ask me first.




If the thread is deemed irrelevant and disruptive, the mods close it. We do not have to "ASK" to do so.

Please refrain from using swears and veiled insults and remarks. It doesn't help you get the point across and detracts from what you are trying to state.


----------



## damien tokala (Dec 11, 2013)

pfft, some moderator. first post and they already push people around. and they need to get this forums fixed as well, sticky topics should be in bold italic compared to the rest.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2013)

damien tokala said:


> pfft, some moderator. first post and they already push people around. and they need to get this forums fixed as well, sticky topics should be in bold italic compared to the rest.



Take a step back for awhile and wait until an admin posts an ETA. That will be the best course of action for you, instead of making it a point to rack up infractions. In the meantime, you can post in other sections of the forum or look into something in Forum games until there is word from the mainsite admins.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

damien tokala said:


> pfft, some moderator. first post and they already push people around. and they need to get this forums fixed as well, sticky topics should be in bold italic compared to the rest.



I don't know where this attitude is coming from, but please treat the staff here with respect. Nobody is pushing anyone around. This is your last warning.


----------



## damien tokala (Dec 11, 2013)

If it was that easy.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 11, 2013)

I can understand his attitude after all. Of course I do not agree with the way he is formulating it nor with the amount of swear words involved.

First of all the moderating team should always make a comment on why the thread is closed, e.g. double Thread say so and link the older/bigger already existing Thread. Closing it down without apparent reason does no good and not really helps either side. Additionally I can also understand why he is angry about the site being down and _no one_ of the staff ever making a statement about it. We do not need an exact hour or day but when I ask a doctor on how long my illness probably takes to cure, I get an estimate which I can work with but do not treat as a fixed line. For sure that only works unless the doctor has absolutely no clue on what is wrong ( which again shows the missing professionalism of the staff ).


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Take a step back for awhile and wait until an admin posts an ETA.



We've waited for TWO F*CKING DAYS. Why hasn't there been any word of progress AT ALL yet? 

I'm as reasonable as they come, but without updates, I tend to lose my sh*t.


----------



## damien tokala (Dec 11, 2013)

this is the holiday season, i rely on FA to contact my commissioners and make my gift plans for friends and furry family. these days are already stressful enough as it is, and this is just a knife in the back.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Dec 11, 2013)

Too much anger. Very pointless anger. It isn't the mods of the forums vault, don't blame them. Ever. It isn't their fault you can't look for other threads. Second of all, there is a reason emails exist. If all of your commission info is stored on FA, then that's your problem.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 11, 2013)

Update: if you follow Twitter, 'Neer's planning on making an announcement tonight.


----------



## damien tokala (Dec 11, 2013)

Ivorytigress said:


> Too much anger. Very pointless anger. It isn't the mods of the forums vault, don't blame them. Ever. It isn't their fault you can't look for other threads. Second of all, there is a reason emails exist. If all of your commission info is stored on FA, then that's your problem.



isn't it in the sites best interest to do what they can to KEEP traffic, instead of telling them, oh well, go elsewhere?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 11, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Update: if you follow Twitter, 'Neer's planning on making an announcement tonight.



Link?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys, calm down. If we hear anything, we'd absolutely let you know. There is no need to freak out. You'll be fine without FA until we get things back up and running.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> We've waited for TWO F*CKING DAYS. Why hasn't there been any word of progress AT ALL yet?
> 
> I'm as reasonable as they come, but without updates, I tend to lose my sh*t.


Well, by now there is an update:  The backlog (which reportedly was building up for WEEKS) is taking so damn long to process that it'll be quicker to just transfer everything to a new server, and as long as they're doing that they may as well also update the site's version of MySQL, which will reportedly improve performance internally.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Dec 11, 2013)

damien tokala said:


> isn't it in the sites best interest to do what they can to KEEP traffic, instead of telling them, oh well, go elsewhere?



Once again. It isn't the mods of the forums fault. They're members of the FORUM NOT the main website.


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You'll be fine without FA until we get things back up and running.


Certainly is nice of a staff member to trivialize issues that this causes for and talk down to people who don't just use FA to fap.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 11, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Update: if you follow Twitter, 'Neer's planning on making an announcement tonight.


Link - https://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/410843641259646976

Just as an FYI for you (since I do have links), this is still being discussed in staff chat and it's frustrating all of us. Getting FA back up and running asap is the number one priority.

Also just to add since I've seen it in here a few times, tone it down with the aggression. You can criticize, but you you can't go calling names.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Well, by now there is an update:  The backlog (which reportedly was building up for WEEKS) is taking so damn long to process that it'll be quicker to just transfer everything to a new server, and as long as they're doing that they may as well also update the site's version of MySQL, which will reportedly improve performance internally.



Here's the direct quote from the FA announcement:



> *Administrator notice:*
> 
> The processing rate of the backlogged data made it clear that migrating to a new server would be a faster thing to do.
> Migration status is at 53%. Until the migration is over FA will have to remain in readonly mode.
> Using  the opportunity to upgrade from MySQL 5.5.x to 5.6.x which brings a  number of performance improvements across the board, some of which are  directly related to our current problem.





Pedigree said:


> Certainly is nice of a staff member to  trivialize issues that this causes for and talk down to people who don't  just use FA to fap.


Please don't put words in my mouth. It was not intended to be insulting like that, nor did I imply that everyone is using FA for porn.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Here's the direct quote from the FA announcement:


Also see my post that got buried at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Also see my post that got buried at the bottom of the last page.


Thank you very much for that


----------



## Mazz (Dec 11, 2013)

So much anger oh my goodness. 
Thanks for the update guys, as a member of FA I apologize for the outright rudeness of some of the people posting here. Their behavior is disgusting.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 11, 2013)

Ivorytigress said:


> Too much anger. Very pointless anger. It isn't the mods of the forums vault, don't blame them. Ever. It isn't their fault you can't look for other threads. Second of all, there is a reason emails exist. If all of your commission info is stored on FA, then that's your problem.



Email will help at most those artists and commissioners that have agreed on a commission already. The day to day business of an artist of advertising, handing out new adoptables, offers and auctions is well depending on Furaffinity. Given that the idea of distributing the E-Mail-Address publicly is a good idea for a few seconds before reconsidering what really the problem is. For example let's take an artist who was closed commission wise and wanted to offer ten new slots of commissions by yesterday. He cannot, nor can he expect people mailing him and asking for commissions as for all they know he is not accepting them at the moment. X days of downtime, means x days of no income.


No surprise that those statements usually come from people who do not need FA for a living, or partially for a living. Then for sure FA is just a site on the internet like any other.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Guys, calm down. If we hear anything, we'd absolutely let you know. There is no need to freak out. You'll be fine without FA until we get things back up and running.



Mentova, the issue is that no one is giving updates until a few minutes ago. This constants fingers in your ears mentality so that we can't hear what people are complaining about is making you admins look bad. For a little history lesson, think on this...

Furry to Furry had a major server meltdown 6 years ago that left the site down for almost a year. During that downtime, members only got 2 updates on what was going onwhich resulted in the site nearly dying before going offline earlier this year. What happened to F2F due to lack of communication can very well happen to FA. Compare that to when FA was down for more than a month 4-5 years ago, you guys gave us multiple updates, sometimes daily, but you kept us updated. In the past year or so, whenever something goes wrong with the mainsite or you guys do some upgrades or maintenance that requires taking the site offline, we are left in the dark, and getting anything from the admins is like getting blood from a turnip, damn near impossible. 

You want members to trust the admins, then get off your collective rears and give us updates. Don't forget, many people on FA rely on the site for their income.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 11, 2013)

I would like it if the notice updates were a little more frequent. May not be possible with current staff levels though.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> Mentova, the issue is that no one is giving updates until a few minutes ago. This constants fingers in your ears mentality so that we can't hear what people are complaining about is making you admins look bad. For a little history lesson, think on this...
> 
> Furry to Furry had a major server meltdown 6 years ago that left the site down for almost a year. During that downtime, members only got 2 updates on what was going onwhich resulted in the site nearly dying before going offline earlier this year. What happened to F2F due to lack of communication can very well happen to FA. Compare that to when FA was down for more than a month 4-5 years ago, you guys gave us multiple updates, sometimes daily, but you kept us updated. In the past year or so, whenever something goes wrong with the mainsite or you guys do some upgrades or maintenance that requires taking the site offline, we are left in the dark, and getting anything from the admins is like getting blood from a turnip, damn near impossible.
> 
> You want members to trust the admins, then get off your collective rears and give us updates. Don't forget, many people on FA rely on the site for their income.



You guys need to remember though that the forums staff and the mainsite staff are two separate entities. So we don't always know exactly what's going on. We can only tell you what comes down the grapevine, which in this case hasn't been much other than the FA announcement and twitter post.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Dec 11, 2013)

AmaruKaze said:


> Email will help at most those artists and commissioners that have agreed on a commission already. The day to day business of an artist of advertising, handing out new adoptables, offers and auctions is well depending on Furaffinity. Given that the idea of distributing the E-Mail-Address publicly is a good idea for a few seconds before reconsidering what really the problem is. For example let's take an artist who was closed commission wise and wanted to offer ten new slots of commissions by yesterday. He cannot, nor can he expect people mailing him and asking for commissions as for all they know he is not accepting them at the moment. X days of downtime, means x days of no income.
> 
> 
> No surprise that those statements usually come from people who do not need FA for a living, or partially for a living. Then for sure FA is just a site on the internet like any other.



Just like how your comment assumes what I do? 
Yes, my commissions ARE a big part of my income. But, I don't use a single website, that is known to have issues sometimes, as my only site. I post on several sites, so I don't have to worry about something like this.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Here's the direct quote from the FA announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mentova, you may not have implied that in your post, but the way you worded that comes across a trivializing and insulting.


----------



## damien tokala (Dec 11, 2013)

well maybe the main site staff should be more involved on the forums


----------



## Jaki-Kun (Dec 11, 2013)

For those who haven't been checking the main site too much, a new Administrator Notice was just added, stating:



> The processing rate of the backlogged data made it clear that migrating to a new server would be a faster thing to do.
> Migration status is at 53%. Until the migration is over FA will have to remain in readonly mode.
> Using the opportunity to upgrade from MySQL 5.5.x to 5.6.x which brings a number of performance improvements across the board, some of which are directly related to our current problem.



It's nice to finally have an update regarding the downtime, but it could have been nice to know when the migration was started so we could make an ETA for ourselves.


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 11, 2013)

Ivorytigress said:


> Just like how your comment assumes what I do?
> Yes, my commissions ARE a big part of my income. But, I don't use a single website, that is known to have issues sometimes, as my only site. I post on several sites, so I don't have to worry about something like this.


That's great for you, not for artists whose clients only go on FA.

I've tried posting my commissions on other sites, and no bites, while I do pretty well on FA by comparison.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Dec 11, 2013)

damien tokala said:


> well maybe the main site staff should be more involved on the forums



There is a reason they are separate. FA had thousands of users. And regardless of what people use it for, it is still an art gallery, like DA. To ask someone who, mind you, is not paid, who is a volunteer, to manage both the art site, And the social site is asking way too much from someone who isn't a paid worker.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You guys need to remember though that the forums staff and the mainsite staff are two separate entities. So we don't always know exactly what's going on. We can only tell you what comes down the grapevine, which in this case hasn't been much other than the FA announcement and twitter post.



We know that, but there is also the fact that there are those who admin both here and on the main site. It would help if you guys would be more outgoing and proactive when there are site issues, instead of waiting until member s are about to start rioting.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> Mentova, you may not have implied that in your post, but the way you worded that comes across a trivializing and insulting.



Trivializing maybe, but I don't really see it as insulting.

I'll swallow my pride and apologize if I offended anyone though. It was not my intention. It was meant to be more of a light hearted comment.



Ainoko said:


> We know that, but there is also the fact that  there are those who admin both here and on the main site. It would help  if you guys would be more outgoing and proactive when there are site  issues, instead of waiting until member s are about to start  rioting.



I donno what to really tell you about that. :c

The only mainsite admin I know of who frequents the forums has taken a break from her duties, and wouldn't have any official info about the site outage.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 11, 2013)

Ivorytigress said:


> There is a reason they are separate. FA had thousands of users. And regardless of what people use it for, it is still an art gallery, like DA. To ask someone who, mind you, is not paid, who is a volunteer, to manage both the art site, And the social site is asking way too much from someone who isn't a paid worker.



Aww but the special snowflakes need to be able to blame someone for their own anger for a short downtime.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 11, 2013)

Ivorytigress said:


> There is a reason they are separate. FA had thousands of users. And regardless of what people use it for, it is still an art gallery, like DA. To ask someone who, mind you, is not paid, who is a volunteer, to manage both the art site, And the social site is asking way too much from someone who isn't a paid worker.



IvoryTigress, the thing is that there are admins who work both here and on the main site, not to mention, people on the mainsite do count on it for making a living.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 11, 2013)

Ivorytigress said:


> Just like how your comment assumes what I do?
> Yes, my commissions ARE a big part of my income. But, I don't use a single website, that is known to have issues sometimes, as my only site. I post on several sites, so I don't have to worry about something like this.



I am not familiar with the amount of members DA or other furry sites like sofurry etc have but as I mentioned earlier. Not everyone will see the necessity to follow an artist around onto other webpages and rather wait since they can wait with commissioning whilst the artist cannot. Given this, plus the knowledge of the staff that people live off FA should make them more considerate on a) warning about downtimes b) giving estimates and so on.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> IvoryTigress, the thing is that there are admins who work both here and on the main site, not to mention, people on the mainsite do count on it for making a living.


Like I said, only one mainsite admin regularly comes to the forums, and she has taken a break from it all.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 11, 2013)

Now my question is "are they going to update that percentage? Or will it be 53% for a whole day?"


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 11, 2013)

Mazz said:


> Aww but the special snowflakes need to be able to blame someone for their own anger for a short downtime.



It is not the downtime itself. It is how it is handled. As mentioned from many users who have experience in this sector, like myself, there are faulty concepts and codings at work. Those problems are known and are not addressed for years. Additionally it has been offered by professionals ( Yeah furry coders, who do this for a living ) that they offer their spare time to improve and recode FA. The staff neglected or turned down such offers all the time.

They had the ability to get help, for free and possibly address such issues before they even happen but they do not need it ( as they think ) and that is were the anger and annoyances comes from. Everyone screws up, no bad blood in that. Screwing up on a daily basis is another thing.


----------



## Pedigree (Dec 11, 2013)

@Mazz Two days isn't a short downtime, and there is also the matter of how frequently FA suffers downtime so it's more than a little bit frustrating. Just because it doesn't bother _you_ doesn't mean those who are bothered are "special snowflakes".


----------



## Aurocard (Dec 11, 2013)

All the wargarble. 

Things will get sorted one way or another, till then, I shall sit here with my bubbly water and wait for everything to pass :3

PS Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 11, 2013)

Ack. I had made a decent point.. 

Auctions I have up end in 5 days but for 2 days their was no bidding Due to downtime

Some of us use fa for living. Rent. Water. Ect


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 11, 2013)

Kaeko said:


> Ack. I had made a decent point..
> 
> Auctions I have up end in 5 days but for 2 days their was no bidding Due to downtime
> 
> Some of us use for living. Rent. Water. Ect



find other means of communication. skype and e-mails would work best. just take a look at their pages.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> find other means of communication. skype and e-mails would work best. just take a look at their pages.



Lol how does that work for informing thousands of members I have an auction ending?

Email is only good for commissioners.

Additionally, stream notifications? 

Yes I do have a weasyl account but I hardly have the clientele there as I do on fa.  I will inform users I'm streaming on other site, however it still will not be as social as if I had posted that notification on FA.


----------



## Strive (Dec 11, 2013)

Kaeko said:


> Ack. I had made a decent point..
> 
> Auctions I have up end in 5 days but for 2 days their was no bidding Due to downtime
> 
> Some of us use fa for living. Rent. Water. Ect



....All you really need to do is extend the auctions by the day's missed, it's really not that hard.
I'm actually taking this time to finish all the commissions I had laying around, already finished 3 out of the 7.
If you don't have any commissions laying around or the info to do them then sorry to hear it's hard for you.

You may also try using the FAF Black Market, I get a few commissions from there here and there.

I'm with everyone on the boat to FA to start working again, but since I have two jobs (Art and KFC) I'm not entirely as worried, upset yes, but not worried.

Atleast they gave us a small update.

(And honestly I use furbuy and I've had atleast 5 people commission me on there)


----------



## zanian (Dec 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> find other means of communication. skype and e-mails would work best. just take a look at their pages.


How can you communicate with the customer if they didn't place/can't place a bid? =P
Should the artist Skype everybody on FA now, to get bids on his auctions? =P


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok guys, we're gunna lock this thread since an update has been posted. We deeply apologize for any problems this outage may be causing for you guys. Keep an eye on the Site Status forum (http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/24-Site-Status) for any info that gets posted.


----------

